
Why You Shouldn't Trust Amazon Reviews - elsewhen
http://fortune.com/2016/03/14/paid-amazon-reviews/
======
elsewhen
Original Source: [http://bestreviews.com/how-reliable-are-amazon-
ratings](http://bestreviews.com/how-reliable-are-amazon-ratings)

------
smt88
This trend (SnagShout and similar businesses) has killed Amazon's main value
for me: finding the "best" thing in any category. Now, when I sort by rating,
I have to scroll through pages and pages of generic-ish Chinese products that
have bought 5-star reviews.

Don't get me wrong: some of those Chinese products are fine and have served me
well, but many of them have turned out to be garbage.

